# excited!



## Dirtydmc (May 21, 2012)

Tong fed dexter for the first time tonight. He almost jumped for it. I was a proud parent. He is so mellow. He hangs out on my lap and just relaxes. Picked him up tonight and for the first time he was super relaxed. He is amazing. I can't wait till yea a big boy.


----------



## tommyboy (May 22, 2012)

It is very exciting getting to bond with them. Putting the work in now will really pay off when he gets alot bigger!!


----------



## Dirtydmc (May 22, 2012)

Not much work. I havnt really had problems with him. He's been super since the day he came home. He's just relaxing more. Doesn't like it when my baby touchstone him though. She's not very gentle yet.


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 12, 2012)

how long have you had the little lizard?


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jun 26, 2012)

Got him in september or november last year. Right after Tank jumped to his death.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 26, 2012)

Just wait.....it only gets better


----------



## bfb345 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dirtydmc said:


> Got him in september or november last year. Right after Tank jumped to his death.



JUMPED TO HIS DEATH WHAT THE HECK im sorry thats crazy


----------

